# FreeBSD compatible Fibre Channel HBA device



## vecihi (Jan 14, 2013)

hello,

I want to use SAN storage with HBA connection on FreeBSD 8.3, so I am looking for FreeBSD compatible HBA device. 

First I checked: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.3R/hardware.html

But I can't see HBA devices clearly. Any feedback makes me happy.

Best regards.

vecihi


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2013)

SCSI, ATA, Fibre Channel, SAS, SATA, eSATA, USB?


----------



## vecihi (Jan 14, 2013)

Fibre Channel, I want to know alternative device brand/model information that you had used before... then i will  share that information with with customer..


----------

